# Attach to rafter so that mount extends from under eave?



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

Does anyone know of a mount that can attach to a rafter or somewhere underneath the eave such that it extends down, out, and up from under the eave?

All the ones I've found seem to be meant for the top of the roof or to mount vertically on the fascia at the edge of the eave/roof.

It's what the owner would prefer for a mounting option if such a thing exists, before considering alternatives.

Thanks.


----------



## Rax (Jun 11, 2002)

Maybe the generic mast (with extension) would swing around far enough?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Here are two under eave mounts.
http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?CAT=Mounting Supplies&PROD=RON731
http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?CAT=Mounting Supplies&PROD=RON730


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

JimSpence said:


> Here are two under eave mounts.
> http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?CAT=Mounting Supplies&PROD=RON731
> http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?CAT=Mounting Supplies&PROD=RON730


Thanks, Jim. :up:

What search did you use to find those?


----------



## andbye (Feb 25, 2002)

The DTV installers (in our Sacramento area) Ironwood Communications (1-800-805-8570) usually have these on their truck. It is just a curved piece of tubing which is over-priced at $40 but it works well and if you are lucky the Directv retention dept (1-800-824-9081) will give you an account credit or programming discount to offset the cost.

edit: Ironwood number for Southern Ca. is 1-800-443=1297. Eve mount is for the 3 lnb dish not the larger new 5 lnb type


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I have used this one from Smarthome and like it - it looks better than the one from solidsignal, though it costs more. (Cost me a lot more - was $100 when I bought!)


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

NoCleverUsername said:


> Thanks, Jim. :up:
> 
> What search did you use to find those?


No search. Just familiar with the stuff on that site.


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

andbye said:


> The DTV installers (in our Sacramento area) Ironwood Communications (1-800-805-8570) usually have these on their truck. It is just a curved piece of tubing which is over-priced at $40 but it works well and if you are lucky the Directv retention dept (1-800-824-9081) will give you an account credit or programming discount to offset the cost.
> 
> edit: Ironwood number for Southern Ca. is 1-800-443=1297. Eve mount is for the 3 lnb dish not the larger new 5 lnb type


Thanks. Call us crazy, but we're going to do our own install. But that's still good info to know, if I ever want to have a pro do it instead.


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

stevel said:


> I have used this one from Smarthome and like it - it looks better than the one from solidsignal, though it costs more. (Cost me a lot more - was $100 when I bought!)


Oooo... sexy. You're right, it is pricier but it's a nice design.

So, it turns out the main reason why the owner was considering this type of mount was because they're planning to install solar panels plus a solar water heater at some point, so the idea was to make sure the dish mount wouldn't be in the way.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Well, there's always the pole in the ground mount.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The Smarthome bracket is also a very easy install. There are two parts - the one that attaches to your soffit (really to the rafter or joist behind it), and the part that attaches to your dish, which has a cylindrical stub on it. You mount the soffit part first (four long screws that go in at an angle to catch the rafter). Then you slide the stub into the hole on the mount, make sure it is vertical, and tighten the hex-hed set screws. Very easy and very strong. 

You can adjust how far you slide the stub in or out, to some extent, if you need to get past the roof for a better angle.

I've had it four years now, through many storms, and it hasn't budged.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Before anyone else asks. I wonder if that mount will work with the new AT9 dish, since it is heavier and larger.


----------

